# My Experience Of Gsm Band Unlock--Worked On 330 To Gb



## eddyzenl

We all know GSM band unlock is available on Froyo.

Now we can update to GB with Froyo's baseband, so it works too.

Here is more information : http://rootzwiki.com...band-unlockers/

I'm curious, someone said the GSM band unlock only works on 2.4.29's radio

But for me, it works on 2.4.330 very well. I never SBF 2.4.29, I always SBF 2.4.330 and use the unlock directly.















Here's the details to get unlock on GB.

1. SBF back to 2.4.330 ( It works for me, if you have any trouble with 330, try 2.4.29 )

2. Root & Install Droid2Bootstrap_V1.0.0.5.

3. Put TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip in SD card.
Put D2G-608-Kernel.zip in SD card
Unzip D2G-608-nandroid.zip, put the folder "2011-10-26.14.34.37" in your SD card: /clockworkmod/backup

4. Go to Bootstrap recovery, flash Band unlocker : TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip http://dl.dropbox.co...Unlock_v2.0.zip

5. Flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip, after that, *do not reboot!!! *

6. Restore D2G-608-nandroid.

7. Wipe data/cache/dalvik or your can followed flash other GB rom.

8. Reboot, all done.


----------



## jchapman007

Does 2.4.330 seem to work better than .29?


----------



## eddyzenl

jchapman007 said:


> Does 2.4.330 seem to work better than .29?


I didn't do an A/B contrast, but I'm sure it's work very well in 330.
I never miss any call and signal is fine. Except in subway, that's ATT's problem......


----------



## stevencarvajal

if only I would like to unlock the band, without installing any rom or even make it back up, I can? unlock the band always work?


----------



## yelbec

I kept getting a Status 7 error trying to flash Gingerbread, so I ended up doing an OTA update. Did I totally undo all the work I had done (sbf back to .330, factory wipe)?


----------

